# Catfish Tourney?



## morangee (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone intested in a catfish tourney on the Grand River on June 18th? It would be based out of one boat launch which is located between West River launch and Knapp St. launch.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'd like to hear more about it. I know this past winter some of us talked about a catfish outing. You might want to explain that you're talking about Grand Rapids.


----------

